# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Soft skill >  Thay đổi chính mình - câu chuyện một ước mơ

## lacnghiep

Những áng văn sau đây được tìm thấy trên lăng mộ của một mục sư người Anh:

Khi tôi còn trẻ, trí tưởng tượng của tôi không giới hạn. Tôi mơ ước có thể thay đổi cả thế giới này.

Khi trưởng thành và già dặn hơn một chút, tôi nhận thấy thế giới chẳng đổi thay gì cả. Vì vậy tôi thu hẹp ước mơ của mình và quyết định sẽ làm thay đổi đất nước của tôi. Nhưng dường như đất nước tôi cũng chẳng có gì dịch chuyển.

Khi lập gia đình, tôi đã cố gắng hết sức hòng làm thay đổi gia đình tôi và những người thân của tôi. Nhưng họ chẳng mảy may có ý tưởng gì về điều đó.

Và giờ đây, khi đang hấp hối trên giường tôi chợt nhận ra: chỉ khi nào tôi thay đổi được bản thân mình thì tôi mới thay đổi được gia đình tôi.

Từ sự cổ vũ, khích lệ của họ tôi sẽ sống có ích hơn cho đất nước.

Và ai mà biết được, không chừng nhờ thế tôi sẽ thay đổi cả thế giới cũng nên.

----------

